
Gender pay gap in lawyers due to performance differences [pdf] - force_reboot
https://www.upf.edu/rs/_pdf/jornadesGenere/GenderGaps_Ferrer.pdf
======
force_reboot
For future reference this story made it to about 4th position, and then was
moved to 320. I assume there is some manual switch moderators pull to do this.

This action is unfortunate because the article is peer reviewed and published
in a top journal. Similar articles with the opposite conclusions regularly
make it to the front page. So it looks like articles are being killed merely
because they go against there preconceptions of some moderators.

------
force_reboot
(repeating comment from last repost) This paper, accepted to the top economics
journal "Journal of Political Economy", demonstrates how the pay gap in
lawyers is due to differences in performance, and that "the differential
impact across genders in the presence of young children and differences in
aspirations to become a law firm partner account for a large share of the
difference in performance." I hope this scientific study will help inform the
debate on the gender pay gap, and in particular will show that the view that
the gender pay gap is due in part to different aspirations is based in
scientific evidence, not prejudice.

------
Criticism123
Gender gap is a myth.

